# Retiring the good ol' DX



## equaliz3r (Jun 28, 2012)

Long time listener, first time caller.









I've used many of your guy's advice and I thank you for you time and efforts. It was time to retire the good ol' Droid X though. I thought that I'd share it with everyone here as well as have a little event with some of my friends...

Here is the video of me putting down the DX with a couple hollow point .40 caliber rounds.

With no doubt I'll be around, just not in the DX section.


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

equaliz3r said:


> First time caller, long time listener.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...I don't think an sbf will bring that one back. Never saw anyone shoot their phone so that was entertaining. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Normally I see no point in the "new phone"/"retiring my phone" threads but this was nice haha I've never heard of anything like this!


----------



## equaliz3r (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! glad to hear it.
I take great joy in fixing things and making things around me generally "better" but damn, I love to destroy things!


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

People still want the X. You could have helped defray the new phone cost by selling that on Swappa. Oh well, to each their own.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## equaliz3r (Jun 28, 2012)

superwrench1 said:


> People still want the X. You could have helped defray the new phone cost by selling that on Swappa. Oh well, to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Screen was severely damaged and not functioning 100%. Though I do now wish that I still had it to experiment with using it as a headless server.


----------

